

Home Sec is to meet Facebook bosses to ask why it does not have a 'panic button' - matkem
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Home-Secretary-Demands-To-Know-Why-Social-Networking-Site-Facebook-Has-No-Panic-Button-For-Children/Article/201003315575730?lpos=UK_News_Carousel_Region_1&lid=ARTICLE_15575730_Home_Secretary_Demands_To_Know_Why_Social_Networking_Site_Facebook_Has_No_Panic_Button_For_Children

======
soyelmango
Is it just in the UK that people are increasingly unwilling or unable to take
responsibility for their actions, or for their failure to educate their own
children?!

Yes, protect the children and all that, but where's the common sense? Unless
this is shoddy reporting by Sky, the idea of a panic button mechanism shows
amazing ignorance of the internet and its ways by the Home Sec (now, there's a
surprise!).

------
matkem
As always, the government seem to get everything completely wrong with regards
to technology.

Certainly not shoddy reporting by Sky, in my opinion. The headline was even
spoken with slight irony on TV. haha.

